
A Hong Kong Newspaper on a Mission to Promote China’s Soft Power - zonotope
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/31/world/asia/south-china-morning-post-hong-kong-alibaba.html
======
nutcracker46
Just don't forget to bring your knife, rifle, and a nuke or two for the thug
behind that facade of soft power.

